# Otex science Clen 60mcg



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

Anyone on here had any experience with otex science Clen?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep. It’s good stuff 💪🏻


----------



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

sitries said:


> Yep. It’s good stuff 💪🏻


👊🏻 Top man thanks for the reply, could only find it online labelled as clebutro, but source was adamant it was sound, always good to double check thanks again bud


----------



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

Gibbo666 said:


> 👊🏻 Top man thanks for the reply, could only find it online labelled as clebutro, but source was adamant it was sound, always good to double check thanks again bud


can anyone recommend any Clen cycles that have worked for them, and what results did they get?


----------

